
Robot able to sample blood better than human - pragyansubedi
https://www.theclickreader.com/robot-can-sample-blood-from-patients/
======
raxxorrax
I program quite a lot of robots and would think I can make them stop if they
should do so. But damn would I design at least five different methods for a
mechanical stop before I let a robot poke me. So that to answer the question
in the article.

Some peoples veins are pretty hard to hit, so infrared and ultrasound are
probably good helpers. Maybe some people would prefer to get poked instead of
poking themselves, so it could maybe modified to get automatic diabetes
treatment or use it for other indications.

